# GBAtemp Cheats Forum



## Nintendo_Chick (Sep 20, 2010)

Why is GBAtemp Cheats Forum a separate forum?


----------



## Zerousen (Sep 20, 2010)

Hmm, I don't really know, but doesn't it cost money to have a forum/server and everything? 
EDIT: sweet, 700 posts


----------



## Orangejb5 (Sep 20, 2010)

well it uses simplemachines .. and that is free.
and probably the web address links to the same thing but cheats was added in to it x)

is domain the right word? xD


----------

